# Aquarium sand....what and where??



## Kolewolf (Apr 21, 2010)

So back 7 years ago 3M Colourquartz sand was all the rage but I can't seem to find it around. I think I remember they were discontinuing it.

That being said what do people use now and where to get it.

LFS pricing on Tahitian Moon sand is really high.

I know pool filter sand is always an option but the colour is Blah!!


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Are you going planted? Seachem makes some darker substrates ie. flourite black or onyx if that's what you're looking for.

I still have a tank with 3M Colourquartz, beige, most of my tanks have white pool filter sand. I tried Estes white sand too for my corydoras - that is nice but pricey.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Imperial Paddock Pools in Burnaby for Lane Mountain white/beige pool filter sand. I've seen darker brown pool filter sand at the spa/hot tub place in the same plaza as J&L Aquatics. I think they're called Beachcombers? J&L has different substrates too if you're in that plaza.


----------



## Kolewolf (Apr 21, 2010)

I prefer a darker substrate or at least a mix. Not going planted.


----------

